# 9ct Gold Plated Fracino Cherub



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Saw this on Ebay. First, if anybody here is bidding and wins, please post a video of it in action









Its very unique. However, i was wondering how well the gold plating would hold up? How would the heat of the steam wand affect it, would it potentially "leak" metals into your milk - ie 9ct is made up with other metals....

I don't know about this stuff, but aside from it being impressive (if a bit Essex chav haha), would it actually cause problems further down the line?

I'm not bidding btw, and don't know the seller. The link is below:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/9CT-GOLD-FRACINO-CHERUB-ONE-GROUP-TRADITIONAL-ESPRESSO-MACHINE-/220926890520?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5448146833067213543


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You can't polish a turd

(just kidding)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I know the seller - he's legit. In fact they service coffee machines from those premises too.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

So is it likely that he had all the panels sent off and plated himself?

glad you can vouch for his legitimacy.

Expobarista, why you gotta be a hater? Ha.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have seen gold plated cherubs elsewhere. I am not sure but i think it is something do themselves at the factory.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Ah fair enough, makes sense. When i was waiting for my Piccino it was delayed because they sent the panels off for powder coating, so i suppose its just as easy for them to have it gold played. Just seems extravagant and unnecessary!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Yup, here is the link with details on their site:

http://www.fracino.com/finishing-touches/bespoke-designs.html


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers, i hadn't realised they'd do that. Still curious as to what issues could arise though.


----------



## Pedro083 (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't think you will get any issues with the plating a lot of gold plated objects have another coating on top to protect the plating so I would presume this will have something to protect it and stand up to the heat


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

This sold for £535. If I'd of bought it I'd be wearing it on a chain around my neck


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha yeah I'm not much of a gold person, but i might be compelled to wear a baggy tracksuit if i bought it!

£535 is a pretty good price for a brand new machine, someone got a steal.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That went for lower than I expected.

Hope it's going to a good home


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That went for lower than I expected.
> 
> Hope it's going to a good home


lol

Colonel Ghadafi is no longer on the waiting list for one but i'm sure many other dictators will be after one instead


----------

